# Spring Gardens



## sportsman94 (Mar 25, 2022)

Let’s see them as you get them planted! I’ve been working in mine little by little. Got some butter beans, bush beans, tomatoes, squash and cucumbers in the ground this past week. Potatoes are coming up, onions and garlic are looking pretty good, and have a row of lettuce starting to grow.


----------



## fatback (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks good. Gonna have to dry out a bit before I can plant. We got quite a bit of rain the last couple of days.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 25, 2022)

Got garlic planted in the ground. First time for me. Maters,eggplant,and peppers in peat cups,in the house. May plant a little corn next week. On standby to plant squash and cucumbers.


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 25, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Got garlic planted in the ground. First time for me. Maters,eggplant,and peppers in peat cups,in the house. May plant a little corn next week. On standby to plant squash and cucumbers.



Do you have a preferred garlic variety? I got some from ace this year and it was the first time I’ve tried it. Not sure what to expect


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 25, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Do you have a preferred garlic variety? I got some from ace this year and it was the first time I’ve tried it. Not sure what to expect


A friend gave me some cloves from garlic he found growing at an old house place in Putnam county. I planted them and have 5 vigorous looking plants which haven’t bolted yet. Back in February I went down to the hardware store on 247 in Bonaire, Do it Best. They had some garlic there which had green sprouts on it. Bought some and asked what variety, got two don’t knows and one I think it’s California White. It up and growing,waiting to see how it does.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 25, 2022)

There is a place in Ohio that has quite a few varieties for sale in late summer.A Friend gave me the address, he has planted their stuff and like them. This Ohio company is a family farm. All this hot air to say I know very little about garlic except I like cooking with it. I’m guessing that commercial garlic like Elephant Garlic are bred for production and long keeping, some of the old varieties may very well have better taste.


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 25, 2022)

I keep up with Hoss tools to some degree and they push elephant garlic for the southeast. I’ve never tried to actually grow garlic except for a half hearted row I was gifted a couple years ago. We aren’t big garlic eaters, but like to cook with it like you. 

If the feed store garlic works I’ll stick with it. If not, I may pony up for some elephant garlic one of these days and just make sure I store enough for the following years planting. Will be interested to hear how yours does. Keep us posted!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 26, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> I keep up with Hoss tools to some degree and they push elephant garlic for the southeast. I’ve never tried to actually grow garlic except for a half hearted row I was gifted a couple years ago. We aren’t big garlic eaters, but like to cook with it like you.
> 
> If the feed store garlic works I’ll stick with it. If not, I may pony up for some elephant garlic one of these days and just make sure I store enough for the following years planting. Will be interested to hear how yours does. Keep us posted!


UGA ag site has a good article about garlic and breaks down what varieties work here.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 26, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> I keep up with Hoss tools to some degree and they push elephant garlic for the southeast. I’ve never tried to actually grow garlic except for a half hearted row I was gifted a couple years ago. We aren’t big garlic eaters, but like to cook with it like you.
> 
> If the feed store garlic works I’ll stick with it. If not, I may pony up for some elephant garlic one of these days and just make sure I store enough for the following years planting. Will be interested to hear how yours does. Keep us posted!


Certainly will, share your experience too.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 26, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> UGA ag site has a good article about garlic and breaks down what varieties work here.


I’ll have to read what they’ve got to say.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Mar 30, 2022)

With Easter being a little late this year, and planting early last year, then being hit with a frost mid April. I’m taking a conservative approach this year. I see my pecan tree has green swollen buds so that’s a good indication, but I’m looking at the forecast hard.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven’t planted main garden yet. Onions and garlic looking good and my fall planting of garlic is getting close to harvest. My seedlings for garden are about ready to plant with some of the slick pick squash setting male blooms in the seedlings and grow area


----------



## B. White (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't have much in the ground yet that is doing much except some spinach, lettuce, onions, taters, elephant garlic, etc.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice looking garden Mr White


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 30, 2022)

B. White said:


> I don't have much in the ground yet that is doing much except some spinach, lettuce, onions, taters, elephant garlic, etc.
> 
> View attachment 1143597


NICE!!


----------



## snuffy (Apr 13, 2022)

Got my corn and okra planted yesterday.
Planting my neighbors today.

Should be good if we get some rain tomorrow.


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 13, 2022)

Very good snuffy! I made furrows for my sweet corn rows two days ago. Going to sift some compost from the chicken run, fill the furrows, add drip tape, and plant as soon as I get some time. Hopefully today. 

Did pick my first onion yesterday because it bolted. Others should be ready soon


----------



## fatback (Apr 13, 2022)

Got mine planted a few days ago. Corn, okra, green beans, cukes, squash, peppers and maters.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 13, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Very good snuffy! I made furrows for my sweet corn rows two days ago. Going to sift some compost from the chicken run, fill the furrows, add drip tape, and plant as soon as I get some time. Hopefully today.
> 
> Did pick my first onion yesterday because it bolted. Others should be ready soon
> 
> View attachment 1146261


A slice of that on a big hamburger would be mighty nice. Good job!


----------



## BeerThirty (Apr 13, 2022)

Got mine planted two weeks ago. Almost thought I was going to lose it last weekend with the late frost. 

Scaled way back on cukes this year. I'm still sitting on over 60 jars of pickles...

Upped my tomato count this year. Thinking about canning tomatoes with fresh basil/oregano, kind of like a Italian stewed tomato.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 13, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Very good snuffy! I made furrows for my sweet corn rows two days ago. Going to sift some compost from the chicken run, fill the furrows, add drip tape, and plant as soon as I get some time. Hopefully today.
> 
> Did pick my first onion yesterday because it bolted. Others should be ready soon
> 
> View attachment 1146261



GREAT looking onion.
I have planted them a couple of times but mine never got near that big.
Bet that would be great on a burger.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 13, 2022)

Good lookin onion right there 

Be planting mine next week. Grew a several varieties of maters from the seed this year.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2022)

Put a few squash and Zucchini plants in the ground today. Waiting on cukes, peppers and tomatoes to get big enough to transplant. Watermelons and cantaloupes too.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 13, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Put a few squash and Zucchini plants in the ground today. Waiting on cukes, peppers and tomatoes to get big enough to transplant. Watermelons and cantaloupes too.


You’re in a good melon area, well heck good everything area.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 13, 2022)

Just finished planting the neighbor 4 rows of Silver Queen and 3 rows of okra.

Her husband always had a great garden, but he died year before last. Sure do miss him, he was my garden guru.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 13, 2022)

snuffy said:


> Just finished planting the neighbor 4 rows of Silver Queen and 3 rows of okra.
> 
> Her husband always had a great garden, but he died year before last. Sure do miss him, he was my garden guru.


Good thing you’re doing,salute!


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 13, 2022)

Spent half the afternoon either in the garden, or sifting chicken run compost to put in the garden. Sifted about 80 gallons in my sweet corn and melon rows and got the melon transplants started. Sangria watermelons and Maybe ambrosia cantaloupes? Gonna try to plant some providence sweet corn tomorrow before the rain. Squash and zucchini is looking pretty good. Cukes are taking some transplant shock, but starting to put on some growth now. Need to hill my last row of taters tomorrow too. If y’all know where to find a few more hours in the day, just let me know. I’m looking everywhere for some!


----------



## B. White (Apr 14, 2022)

Got some more done this week.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 14, 2022)

B. White said:


> Got some more done this week.
> 
> View attachment 1146435
> 
> View attachment 1146436


Looking good


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 14, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Spent half the afternoon either in the garden, or sifting chicken run compost to put in the garden. Sifted about 80 gallons in my sweet corn and melon rows and got the melon transplants started. Sangria watermelons and Maybe ambrosia cantaloupes? Gonna try to plant some providence sweet corn tomorrow before the rain. Squash and zucchini is looking pretty good. Cukes are taking some transplant shock, but starting to put on some growth now. Need to hill my last row of taters tomorrow too. If y’all know where to find a few more hours in the day, just let me know. I’m looking everywhere for some!


You seem to be doing just fine


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 14, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Spent half the afternoon either in the garden, or sifting chicken run compost to put in the garden. Sifted about 80 gallons in my sweet corn and melon rows and got the melon transplants started. Sangria watermelons and Maybe ambrosia cantaloupes? Gonna try to plant some providence sweet corn tomorrow before the rain. Squash and zucchini is looking pretty good. Cukes are taking some transplant shock, but starting to put on some growth now. Need to hill my last row of taters tomorrow too. If y’all know where to find a few more hours in the day, just let me know. I’m looking everywhere for some!


Headlamps,flashlights,and flood lights extend my day longer than I want it to be.


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Got corn planted today. Went ahead and turned the drip tape on because I’m not sure the weatherman was right on the rain today. Added some compost and hilled the last row of taters as best as I could with the hard dirt. Gotta decide if/what I’m gonna plant in my last 8 or so rows. A couple rows will be okra for sure. Not sure on the rest


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 14, 2022)

Y'all got rocks in your gardens?  I've toted a bunch out of my garden, but I'm expanding the garden into an orchard.  I hope this place grows fruit like it grows rocks!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 14, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Y'all got rocks in your gardens?  I've toted a bunch out of my garden, but I'm expanding the garden into an orchard.  I hope this place grows fruit like it grows rocks!
> 
> View attachment 1146461
> 
> View attachment 1146462


Those look like seed rocks


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 14, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> Those look like seed rocks


No, I assure you, they're ripe and ready for market.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 14, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> No, I assure you, they're ripe and ready for market.


They are easier to  transplant when their young  and small.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 15, 2022)

Y'all down farther south of me will already be eating maters by the time I can get mine planted.  Average last frost is around May 10th.  I'll start getting my garden tilled and ready to plant in the next couple weeks.  Until then, I've been setting out fruit.

Just this week, I've set 10 blackberry bushes, 18 raspberry bushes, and 14 grape vines.  Still got blueberries to plant and about a dozen apple and peach trees to set out.  I sowed the plot with a mix of Fescue and white clover that's just starting to sprout up.



Got my grounds crew ready to work.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 15, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Y'all got rocks in your gardens?  I've toted a bunch out of my garden, but I'm expanding the garden into an orchard.  I hope this place grows fruit like it grows rocks!
> 
> View attachment 1146461
> 
> View attachment 1146462


Stacked stone wall construction kit.

Put my garden in today. Not nearly as large and nice as all the ones posted here but it feeds the 2 of us.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 16, 2022)

Tomatoes, squash, peppers planted yesterday ahead of this rain. ?


----------



## 86ccord (Apr 17, 2022)

I've got my cucumbers, tomatoes, beans, squash, broccoli, radishes, lettuce, and strawberries all rocking and Rollin. Oh, also my lil herb garden is doing well too. Up next is my fruits, Melons and stuff.


----------



## snooker1 (Apr 18, 2022)

About to be overrun with squash. This year my squash is going crazy, I counted 37 squash over 3 inches.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 18, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> About to be overrun with squash. This year my squash is going crazy, I counted 37 squash over 3 inches.


Looking fine


----------



## ssramage (Apr 18, 2022)

Here's a few pics of mine and the kids garden setup this year. Trying a few new things this year with different plants/formats and hoping for a decent crop out of our small area. For the size, we have a TON planted so praying for good weather, plenty of sunshine, and bumper yields!

Rectangle Bed: Tomatoes and Peppers
Square Bed: Sweet Potatoes
Greenstalk 1: Strawberries
Greenstalk 2: 3 or 4 different varieties of Bush Beans - 3 plants per pocket and 30 pockets total
Greenstalk 3: Mixture of a bunch of things (squash, zucchini, peppers, herbs, etc)
Greenstalk 4: Greens (heat tolerant lettuces, pak choi, sugar baby watermelons)
Tater oval bed: Kijari melons
Round bed 1: multiplying onions
Round bed 2: cucumbers

We also potted up a Key Lime tree, Meyer Lemon tree, and a Calamondin Orange tree.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 20, 2022)

30 this morning with a light frost.  Fortunately, I've been too busy to get these peach trees planted yet.  Brought them in the garage last night just in case.


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 20, 2022)

Potatoes are up and going good. Tomato transplants are starting to put on a little growth. Onions are getting real close to being ready. Starting to fall over. Garlic is looking good. Dug one for supper yesterday and it doesn’t have defined cloves. Looks more like an onion, but has a garlic smell anyways. Dill and cilantro are also looking good.


----------



## NMH5050 (Apr 20, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Potatoes are up and going good. Tomato transplants are starting to put on a little growth. Onions are getting real close to being ready. Starting to fall over. Garlic is looking good. Dug one for supper yesterday and it doesn’t have defined cloves. Looks more like an onion, but has a garlic smell anyways. Dill and cilantro are also looking good.
> 
> View attachment 1147433
> 
> ...




looks good.


----------



## B. White (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm doing a lot of stuff different this year and trying new things.  Started all seeds indoors and not buying any plants. I thought I had started some too early, since I kept moving a few up into bigger pots.  We had flats loaded in a trailer and pulled in in and out of a barn every day for a while.  I put them in the ground last Tuesday and Wed.  I think we will be eating squash earlier than usual.  I thought I would see some shock from transplanting, but the wet weather may have helped.  Maybe we can get more put up this year before bug problems.  Black Krim maters ain't far behind putting some little ones on.  Rutgers and Cherokee Purple are just starting.  

I planted a couple of rows of okra as usual, but also have about 60 ft I started from seed and put out last week.  Looked pitiful, but some has now hit about 8".  I'm ready to fry some fresh stuff.

**

**


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 20, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm doing a lot of stuff different this year and trying new things.  Started all seeds indoors and not buying any plants. I thought I had started some too early, since I kept moving a few up into bigger pots.  We had flats loaded in a trailer and pulled in in and out of a barn every day for a while.  I put them in the ground last Tuesday and Wed.  I think we will be eating squash earlier than usual.  I thought I would see some shock from transplanting, but the wet weather may have helped.  Maybe we can get more put up this year before bug problems.  Black Krim maters ain't far behind putting some little ones on.  Rutgers and Cherokee Purple are just starting.
> 
> I planted a couple of rows of okra as usual, but also have about 60 ft I started from seed and put out last week.  Looked pitiful, but some has now hit about 8".  I'm ready to fry some fresh stuff.
> 
> ...




You did good! And didn’t have to hope a local store has the transplants you needed. Your squash looks a week or two ahead of mine and the tomatoes look great! Excited to see it start producing


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 25, 2022)

Pulled onions that had fallen over today to let them cure. This one was the biggest. 



Have zucchini and squash starting to put on. Tomatoes are starting to flower. Cucumbers are starting to get close to flowering.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 25, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Pulled onions that had fallen over today to let them cure. This one was the biggest.
> 
> View attachment 1148260View attachment 1148261
> 
> Have zucchini and squash starting to put on. Tomatoes are starting to flower. Cucumbers are starting to get close to flowering.


Thats a nice onion you got there! Great job!


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 25, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Pulled onions that had fallen over today to let them cure. This one was the biggest.
> 
> View attachment 1148260View attachment 1148261
> 
> Have zucchini and squash starting to put on. Tomatoes are starting to flower. Cucumbers are starting to get close to flowering.


Doing fine keep it up.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 26, 2022)

Put some 10-10-10 on my corn ahead of the rain today, they now say we are not going to get. Oh well will water it this afternoon.


----------



## ucfireman (Apr 26, 2022)

I planted today. 
Tomatoes of course, 5 varieties, 4 each so 20 total. I tried something new and planted some peas around the tomato cages as well as a squash or 2 between the cages.  Its an experiment so. 
Yellow squash, Zucchini, 
Some green beans and some cucumbers. 
I found some old silver queen corn so I stick it in the ground too. Not many but maybe get a few ears. 

It was 66F and is now raining lightly. YEAH!
No pics but add some later. 
I didn't do too much, All I really wanted was the tomato's, cant get a good store bought.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 26, 2022)

In the midst of planting now. Got twelve varieties of tomatoes, six peppers, five lettuces, two spinach, sorrel, leeks, brocolli,  snow peas, winter and summer squash and two types of cukes, all seed started. Planting five varieties of tobacco, amaranth and kenaf for the first time soon as an experiment.


----------



## B. White (Apr 29, 2022)

I gave some cool weather stuff a try in the spring this year to see what would feed us before the other starts coming in.  I don't think I have ever grown lettuce, since I always heard it doesn't do good in southern states.  Planted seeds inside on 2/16 and put them in the ground on 3/6.  That was the week it came the hard freeze.  I have some spinach also, but this grows at a faster rate right now.  No bug spray and no watering, so we'll see how long it lasts.  As with most stuff, tastes better than the watery version you buy in the store.


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 29, 2022)

Love some homegrown lettuce! Our row is looking good and ready to harvest, but I’m afraid the dry and hot weather will have it bitter. Yours looks great!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 29, 2022)

Finally got mine in the ground the other day. 1st year trying the arched trellis so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 29, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Finally got mine in the ground the other day. 1st year trying the arched trellis so we shall see how it goes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1148937



What do you have planted under the trellis? I’ve given it some consideration, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 29, 2022)

Was looking over the garden this afternoon and noticed a few purple potato plants looking rough. 3 to be exact out of the 30 foot row. I dug underneath and found a few taters. 

Anyone know what caused these to look so poor? Disease or insect damage? I couldn’t identify any reason while inspecting


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 29, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> What do you have planted under the trellis? I’ve given it some consideration, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


1st two I have green beans
2nd two I have cucumbers
5th one I have 1 side green beans and 1 the other cucumbers
6th one I have spaghetti squash
7th one is cantaloupe - 1st year planting that
8th one is watermelon

I have to order some support sleeves for the watermelon and cantaloupe so they wont fall off the vine.


----------



## B. White (Apr 29, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Was looking over the garden this afternoon and noticed a few purple potato plants looking rough. 3 to be exact out of the 30 foot row. I dug underneath and found a few taters.
> 
> Anyone know what caused these to look so poor? Disease or insect damage? I couldn’t identify any reason while inspecting




I have one out of a row that looks about the same.  Not sure, but guessing it is this wilt https://www.plantwise.org/KnowledgeBank/factsheetforfarmers/20127801777


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 29, 2022)

I think you’re spot on with that. Only in one row so far so maybe it’ll stay there. Hoping it won’t jump to my other nightshades


----------



## B. White (Apr 29, 2022)

I dug mine up and threw it in the woods and shoveled the dirt out to another area.  Couple of little taters below, but several had turned to mush.  It looked worse below ground than above.


----------



## Mars (Apr 29, 2022)

My garden is full of grass. I sprayed with round up and let it work for a couple days then tilled it as deep as the tiller would go but the grass is growing faster than I can get rid of it.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 29, 2022)

This is my David Bradley walking tractor garden...


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 29, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> This is my David Bradley walking tractor garden...View attachment 1148984


Is that a water oak in the back corner? I got a bunch around my place. I like em even though most just call em a weed tree.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 29, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Is that a water oak in the back corner? I got a bunch around my place. I like em even though most just call em a weed tree.



Yes it is .... nice shade ...hate the amount leaves ... Catalpha on left and 100 + year old tobacco barn ...another Water oak at the NE corner of the barn ....wasn't there when I hung tobacco in it long ago ...


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 29, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> This is my David Bradley walking tractor garden...View attachment 1148984




Great looking garden spot!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 29, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Great looking garden spot!



Been a garden spot since 1914/1915 ...


----------



## sportsman94 (Apr 30, 2022)

Wife made some mashed taters out of the wilted ones. They were good and our 2 year old approved on the color


----------



## B. White (Apr 30, 2022)

Did a little hoeing and got bonus meat to go with the veggies.  Saw something eyeballing me from a row of pumpkin vines and it decided to make a stand at some sunflowers.

Threw him in the bushes and he landed on a big rat snake.  They are crawling.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 1, 2022)

What a difference a week can make. Got a bunch of 3” squash and zucchini. Cantaloupe and cucumbers are full of blooms. Corn is up a few inches high. Tomatoes have a lot of blooms and have our first green tomatoes showing up. Still have to add some peas and okra in the next week or so then I can just cultivate and harvest until sweet potatoes arrive.


----------



## ssramage (May 2, 2022)

Things are coming right along. Already snacking on strawberries while working with the others.

Posting from my phone, so apologies if the pictures aren't oriented correctly.


----------



## ssramage (May 3, 2022)

Aaaaannndddd just like that half of my garden is gone. Deer found a way through my fence last night and ate all of my sweet potatoes, most of my cucumbers and most of my kids strawberries. I meant to electrify the poly wire this past weekend and just ran out of time. Had it on the list for later this week. Pretty frustrated this morning....


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 3, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Aaaaannndddd just like that half of my garden is gone. Deer found a way through my fence last night and ate all of my sweet potatoes, most of my cucumbers and most of my kids strawberries. I meant to electrify the poly wire this past weekend and just ran out of time. Had it on the list for later this week. Pretty frustrated this morning....


Dang it! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 3, 2022)

Hate to hear it man. Is/was a great looking garden. The sweet potatoes may come back so don’t rule them out. We had deer demolish ours a couple years ago and still made a good crop. Nothing but stems sticking up. Yield was definitely affected though as a result of having to put the top growth back on


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 3, 2022)

Agree with the sweet taters comin back. In some developing country crop rotations they cut up to 50% of the vines for silage or fodder before harvesting the root. The stuff i have read says 50% is the most cutting you can get away without losing yield. Thats quite a bunch if ya think about it.


----------



## fireman32 (May 3, 2022)

My squash and cukes are doing good. Tomatoes were very small at transplant, I’ve lost 4 of twelve of them, hoping the remaining ones will take off soon. They seem to be trying to grow instead of just surviving. Peppers are growing.  This new spot I started has a good bit of shade on the north edge, which is where my watermelons and cantaloupes are planted.  The lack of light is slowing their growth I believe. 
But for a fresh dirt and new spot, it’s doing ok. Better planning and much soil amendment will have it in good shape for next year.
Y’all have some fine looking gardens.


----------



## snuffy (May 4, 2022)

We got some rain last night.
Should help my corn and okra.

Everything is looking good so far.

Will try and get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 4, 2022)

We’ll, I’ve had three pepper plants sawed down in the last week or two. 

Guessing it’s cutworm damage. Gonna try to spray something on them this afternoon


----------



## fireman32 (May 4, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> We’ll, I’ve had three pepper plants sawed down in the last week or two.
> 
> Guessing it’s cutworm damage. Gonna try to spray something on them this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1149745View attachment 1149746


Don’t overlook slugs being a culprit, I had a heck of a time with them last year. Damage similar to a cut worm.


----------



## fishfryer (May 4, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> We’ll, I’ve had three pepper plants sawed down in the last week or two.
> 
> Guessing it’s cutworm damage. Gonna try to spray something on them this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1149745View attachment 1149746


You can push a
Little stick in the ground parallel with the plant stalk and have good results against cutworms. The theory is that cutworms encircle the stem with their body and “saw” it off . If they can’t because of the stick, they can’t do their foul deed. Don’t laugh until you try it. Some folks also wrap the stem with aluminum foil.


----------



## B. White (May 5, 2022)

Not much size with no rain in the past couple of weeks, but enough to fry for the first picking with a bunch about to be ready.


----------



## fireman32 (May 5, 2022)

Lost 4 more of the small tomato plants, broke down and bought 6 more and set them out this evening. Tater vines started wilting which seemed early to me, so I decided to dig them up anyway.  Got a nice little haul of new potatoes.  I have two small squash that should be ready to pick in the next 2-3 days.  Hope we get some of the forecasted rain tomorrow, it is getting dry around here.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 5, 2022)

I have a bunch wilting too fireman. I thought/think it might be bacterial wilt, but maybe they’re ready to harvest. I just thought it was weird cause they were green plants one day and then wilted down bad the next with little to no yellowing in between. It seems too early for them to be ready. Gonna dig the whole row of purples tomorrow since so many have started wilting down. May check a few Yukon golds that have wilted as well


----------



## fishfryer (May 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> I have a bunch wilting too fireman. I thought/think it might be bacterial wilt, but maybe they’re ready to harvest. I just thought it was weird cause they were green plants one day and then wilted down bad the next with little to no yellowing in between. It seems too early for them to be ready. Gonna dig the whole row of purples tomorrow since so many have started wilting down. May check a few Yukon golds that have wilted as well


To you and fireman,what y’all are describing doesn’t sound normal to me. You may be seeing something viral? Potatoes usually turn yellow gradually and dry down the same. Hope it’s just a quirk due to weather.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 6, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Lost 4 more of the small tomato plants, broke down and bought 6 more and set them out this evening. Tater vines started wilting which seemed early to me, so I decided to dig them up anyway.  Got a nice little haul of new potatoes.  I have two small squash that should be ready to pick in the next 2-3 days.  Hope we get some of the forecasted rain tomorrow, it is getting dry around here.


Hang in there! It could be worse. That armadillo dug up three squash plants last night. I may have to just drink a gallon of coffee and stay up all night tonight.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 6, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> To you and fireman,what y’all are describing doesn’t sound normal to me. You may be seeing something viral? Potatoes usually turn yellow gradually and dry down the same. Hope it’s just a quirk due to weather.




Here’s a picture of the wilt. It affected about half of the purple potatoes, and appears to be on a few of the red and gold plants now. Although they are getting a little yellow so maybe it’s different than what’s going on with the purple row. I went ahead and dug the majority of the purple row. Got a couple gallons out of it


----------



## fishfryer (May 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Here’s a picture of the wilt. It affected about half of the purple potatoes, and appears to be on a few of the red and gold plants now. Although they are getting a little yellow so maybe it’s different than what’s going on with the purple row. I went ahead and dug the majority of the purple row. Got a couple gallons out of it
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150110
> ...


Yeah I sure don’t like the looks of that, you have some pretty new potatoes there, they would have been really nice if they could have matured.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 6, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Yeah I sure don’t like the looks of that, you have some pretty new potatoes there, they would have been really nice if they could have matured.



This is a new garden spot established late last year. Other than a handful of peppers grown on the other end of the garden, it’s never had nightshades in it. Does that mean whatever this is likely came from the seed potatoes?


----------



## fishfryer (May 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> This is a new garden spot established late last year. Other than a handful of peppers grown on the other end of the garden, it’s never had nightshades in it. Does that mean whatever this is likely came from the seed potatoes?


You ask a hard question,could be you’re right, I remember reading how fast the blight that caused the Irish potato famine infected that country. It’s possibly air borne also. I’m just thinking out loud, don’t know.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> This is a new garden spot established late last year. Other than a handful of peppers grown on the other end of the garden, it’s never had nightshades in it. Does that mean whatever this is likely came from the seed potatoes?


Every year its seems like i have one or two tater plants that just wilt and turn to mush like that. Im not sure its the same but my issue has never spread. As far as blight goes i feel like if its around it just kills most everything all at once.


----------



## duckyaker90 (May 6, 2022)

Celebrity, Roma, and a large mix of peppers
Temptress sweet corn
Ladyfinger peas


----------



## fishfryer (May 6, 2022)

duckyaker90 said:


> Celebrity, Roma, and a large mix of peppers
> Temptress sweet corn
> Ladyfinger peasView attachment 1150170View attachment 1150171View attachment 1150172


Very nice


----------



## snuffy (May 6, 2022)

All these great looking gardens make me very reluctant to post pictures of mine!


----------



## sportsman94 (May 6, 2022)

duckyaker90 said:


> Celebrity, Roma, and a large mix of peppers
> Temptress sweet corn
> Ladyfinger peasView attachment 1150170View attachment 1150171View attachment 1150172




Looks great! Love seeing a fellow drip tape user


----------



## fireman32 (May 6, 2022)

Post it up, mines just a small hobby garden nothing to brag about. Wish I had the time and skill to grow a garden like my grandpa did.


snuffy said:


> All these great looking gardens make me very reluctant to post pictures of mine!


----------



## fireman32 (May 6, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Every year its seems like i have one or two tater plants that just wilt and turn to mush like that. Im not sure its the same but my issue has never spread. As far as blight goes i feel like if its around it just kills most everything all at once.


My plants looked really good, save a few insect bites here and there. About a week ago they started laying down, few days later they started turning yellow. Not sure it was blight, but it very well could have been. The potatoes I dug up were in good shape and fairly big for new potatoes.  There were several very small potatoes per plant that hadn’t matured though.
My spot is like sportsman94’s, new ground in my yard that’s never been a garden.  I added a few buckets of fresh chicken manure and some lime before planting.  And some triple 10 a time or two since planting. Small plot, 24x32.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 7, 2022)

Updated Photo this evening  ....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## fatback (May 8, 2022)

My maters are coming along nicely. Got em in buckets on the back porch.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 8, 2022)

fatback said:


> My maters are coming along nicely. Got em in buckets on the back porch. View attachment 1150459View attachment 1150460



Looks great! What varieties?


----------



## fatback (May 8, 2022)

I’ll have to check. I know there are some husky cherry, early girl, beefsteak. Maybe a couple of others.


----------



## Crakajak (May 8, 2022)

My little urban garden east of the big rock


----------



## snooker1 (May 9, 2022)

Today's picken after a trip around the yard. (I may have eaten all the cherry tomatoes along the way).


----------



## sportsman94 (May 9, 2022)

Great harvest snooker! Very impressive


----------



## ssramage (May 11, 2022)

Front yard garden is bouncing back after being crushed by deer last week. Hit them with a little bit of fertilizer and we're putting on fruit! I think our full season yield will definitely be affected but we're moving again. 

Now if I can just get these armyworms to leave my tomatoes alone...


----------



## B. White (May 11, 2022)

I'm seeing plenty of wasp and lady bugs every evening helping me out, like this one having dinner.  I have a row about 100ft of turnips I left and I've been feeding the chickens with it everyday.  It is ate up with insect damage and I think it is drawing a lot off from everything else.  Eggplant was the only other thing I've seen with holy leaves.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 11, 2022)

Wish I was seeing more beneficials! Have noticed a fair amount of lady bugs in mine the last couple nights. Cool shot of the wasp


----------



## cjones (May 12, 2022)

Haven't been around here in a while, but man y'all have some good looking gardens this year!
We got started earlier than we ever have - trying to avoid worms and bugs that have plagued us later in the summer the past few years. Got a good stand of potatoes (picked up a bag of those purple ones like someone posted here on a whim at TCS), got pinky-sized cucumbers on the climbing vines, tomatoes are starting to put on blooms, and hope to have first mess of squash this weekend.
Bit the bullet and upgraded to drip tape last week which, as dry as it is, may end up paying off pretty well this year.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 12, 2022)

cjones said:


> Haven't been around here in a while, but man y'all have some good looking gardens this year!
> We got started earlier than we ever have - trying to avoid worms and bugs that have plagued us later in the summer the past few years. Got a good stand of potatoes (picked up a bag of those purple ones like someone posted here on a whim at TCS), got pinky-sized cucumbers on the climbing vines, tomatoes are starting to put on blooms, and hope to have first mess of squash this weekend.
> Bit the bullet and upgraded to drip tape last week which, as dry as it is, may end up paying off pretty well this year.




The drip tape will make you love the dry years. Almost no weeds in the middles when it doesn’t rain. That’s how I feel anyways. I’ve got to put up a trellis on my heirloom tomatoes tomorrow. They are past due for it. Bought some 7’ tposts for it today. 



Got the pickling cucumbers starting to come on strong. Did one row of max pack and one row of calypso. Calypso is gynoecious so has all female flowers. Both of them are loaded down and we should be up to our eyeballs in cucumbers soon. The chickens ought to be eating real good. I gave them a 40 gallon barrel of beets today that I never got around to doing anything with. Speaking of chickens, my wife went to check eggs this afternoon and started hollering for me. I knew what that meant. Found a pretty good sized rat snake in the rafters. Drove him a couple miles up the road and turned it loose. That’s the second one she’s found in there this year


----------



## cjones (May 13, 2022)

Man. What nice day out this morning. It looks like rain, but I think that's wishful thinking at this point...

Ended up putting some drip tape on the cucumbers and squash and since the cabbage was in the way, it gets water, too. Added another string of weave to the determinate tomatoes. Starting to see some small tomatoes on those. The butternut squash has some small fruit on it and there is one cucumber that I was really tempted to pick for lunch, but I know it would be my last meal if I picked it instead of my wife.

Potato patch looks decent considering most of our seed potatoes had started sprouting by the time we got them in the ground. Got 4 different varieties (including some purple ones that I grabbed on a whim from TSC). Added drip tape to the onions over the weekend and they seem to be perking up after a nice drink. It's dryer than a popcorn poot out there right now.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 13, 2022)

Dug my garlic this week. Got our first real harvest of squash/zucchini. Going to feed the lettuce to the chickens soon and put winter squash in its place. Watermelons are starting to run. Cantaloupe are full of blooms. Corn is ready for some more chicken run compost. Cucumbers will get picked for the first time this weekend. Beans are full of blooms and starting to put on fruit. Determinate tomatoes are almost all growing fruit and the cherry tomatoes are loaded! Really love watching everybody's gardens grow.


----------



## cjones (May 13, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Dug my garlic this week. Got our first real harvest of squash/zucchini. Going to feed the lettuce to the chickens soon and put winter squash in its place. Watermelons are starting to run. Cantaloupe are full of blooms. Corn is ready for some more chicken run compost. Cucumbers will get picked for the first time this weekend. Beans are full of blooms and starting to put on fruit. Determinate tomatoes are almost all growing fruit and the cherry tomatoes are loaded! Really love watching everybody's gardens grow.



Your setup looks very similar to ours, just a larger scale. I like it! We're on .75ac, so we're shoehorning in space anywhere we can. If my wife had her way, we wouldn't have any grass in the back yard at all. I like those open flat plots you have. One of our biggest challenges is shade from the neighbors trees on both sides of us. I've cut back everything I can, but some tall pines and sweetgums right on the edge of our property shade our plots most of the day. I may ask them if I can cut them out this winter if I do the work of hauling them away.

Jealous of your chickens. Our county says must feed/house poultry at least 200' from property line. Our lot is only 400' wide, soooo.

Looks good!


----------



## sportsman94 (May 13, 2022)

cjones said:


> Your setup looks very similar to ours, just a larger scale. I like it! We're on .75ac, so we're shoehorning in space anywhere we can. If my wife had her way, we wouldn't have any grass in the back yard at all. I like those open flat plots you have. One of our biggest challenges is shade from the neighbors trees on both sides of us. I've cut back everything I can, but some tall pines and sweetgums right on the edge of our property shade our plots most of the day. I may ask them if I can cut them out this winter if I do the work of hauling them away.
> 
> Jealous of your chickens. Our county says must feed/house poultry at least 200' from property line. Our lot is only 400' wide, soooo.
> 
> Looks good!



We just moved out here last summer from a neighborhood. We had to slip a garden in where half of it was shaded at the old house, so I can understand completely. My one requirement when we were house hunting was that it had to be on enough land to have chickens. We lucked into a great piece of property for all the food growing I like to do. Our lot was an old ag field so the garden needs some tlc. Im hoping with plenty of compost, grazing, and cover crops we’ll get it where we want it soon


----------



## ngamtns (May 15, 2022)

Finally got some rain last night. Only 3/8 inch but I’ll take it.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 15, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> Finally got some rain last night. Only 3/8 inch but I’ll take it.



Beautiful and clean garden! Lots of hard work in there. 

I picked cucumbers  and a few zucchini today. Happy to be harvesting fresh veggies again


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 17, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> Finally got some rain last night. Only 3/8 inch but I’ll take it.
> View attachment 1151737View attachment 1151738View attachment 1151739View attachment 1151740View attachment 1151741View attachment 1151742


Good looking garden right there! We trying cardboard on our strip for weed control this year.


----------



## B. White (May 17, 2022)

I learned something else new by accident this year.  I bought my wife marigold and sunflower seed mixes.  She put a row of sunflowers 80-100 ft and marigolds at the ends of every row of maters, squash, etc. 

 Stink bugs are all over the sunflowers and not on anything else.  I have some buckwheat I'm cutting this week and will pickup a 20lb bag of black oil bird seed and plant in to replace it.  I had a big problem last year late summer/fall with them on maters and okra, so hopefully this will draw them off.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 19, 2022)

Weekly update. Put up some pickles yesterday. Been picking squash and zucchini. Need to get the rest of the potatoes dug. Beans are gonna be ready to pick in the next week. Waiting on the cherry tomatoes to turn red and Peppers are blooming. Cantaloupes are a little smaller than tennis balls and watermelons are blooming now. Excited for lots of meals out of the garden


----------



## sportsman94 (May 20, 2022)

Dug potatoes yesterday afternoon. Was like digging in concrete. After eating some and giving some away we ended up with 22.5lbs of Yukon gold and 25.5lbs of reds. I really neglected these with really no fertilizer other than whatever the soil had from running the chicken tractor in it previously and only watering once. Next year I’ll try to give them a little more love and see what it does to the yield


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2022)

Squash and zucc’s are doing great. Tomatoes are finally starting to grow. Cucumbers seem to have a problem, I sprayed them with some copper fungicide yesterday, we’ll see if it helps.


----------



## B. White (May 23, 2022)

Latest update a few weeks further along and finally had some rain.  Cool weather stuff is going to seed.  We ate some taters yesterday, but still would be considered new taters.  Battling a little grass here and there, but manageable.

Cut down some buckwheat to make room for sweet taters.


Watermelon and pumpkin holding on with no water except dew for a month



Fish gut juice is keeping a good balance between maters and vines. Most at about chest high now, but not too bushy.



Peas have seen there first real rain since being planted.



We froze squash ready to fry and for casserole and she made some pickles and I put a few jars of cucumbers and onions in the fridge this weekend.  I gave her a bag of cucumbers to take to work to folks.  My short 60 ft row of okra I started inside will be ready to pick this week.  The other rows planted haven't  caught up yet, but hopefully the rain will get it going.


----------



## B. White (May 23, 2022)

Also meant to add a squash bug update, since every year someone posts about the problem.  I've used wheat straw mulch for years and had them at the last place as well as this one last year.  I also did not normally till and plant something else in the squash spot.    I kept seeing that mulch aggravated the problem.  Tilled twice during the fall and rotated where I planted.  No mulch.  I put diatomaceous earth around the stems when I started to get blooms.  I started picking on 5/5.  I have seen one adult flying around, but no eggs on leaves yet.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 23, 2022)

All your stuff looks great B White! Tell me more about your fish gut juice. I let some fish break down in a barrel once and applied it to tomato holes at planting. Came out the next day and they were flat on the ground. Guess it was too much nitrogen. Do you do something different, dilute it? I’m trying to be as organic as possible and have been using chicken run compost, but would love to expand my options on cheap/free fertilizer


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 24, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> All your stuff looks great B White! Tell me more about your fish gut juice. I let some fish break down in a barrel once and applied it to tomato holes at planting. Came out the next day and they were flat on the ground. Guess it was too much nitrogen. Do you do something different, dilute it? I’m trying to be as organic as possible and have been using chicken run compost, but would love to expand my options on cheap/free fertilizer


When you make fertilizer like that in a barrel(compost tea, manure tea, fish guts, whatever) you usually cant use it straight. Its hard to say what the strength of each barrel is but start with mixing it 6 parts water to 1 part tea then apply at the base. You can back off the amount if the leaf tips burn, or increase it if you think you can.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 24, 2022)

Photos from yesterday


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 24, 2022)

Got get my wires and strings up for the climbing butter beans(2 rows)...16 rows total 30" ...55' long.


----------



## snuffy (May 24, 2022)

Wind blew my corn over pretty bad but it is starting to stand back up.
Just put some ammonium nitrate on it hoping for more rain.


----------



## B. White (May 24, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> All your stuff looks great B White! Tell me more about your fish gut juice. I let some fish break down in a barrel once and applied it to tomato holes at planting. Came out the next day and they were flat on the ground. Guess it was too much nitrogen. Do you do something different, dilute it? I’m trying to be as organic as possible and have been using chicken run compost, but would love to expand my options on cheap/free fertilizer



Not cheap or free.  I bury the remains from cleaning fish, but don't have a steady enough supply.  I was experimenting with something to replace using miracle grow.  I got a jug of this stuff https://www.gsplantfoods.com/liquid-fish--kelp-blend.html#/ and put 1/4 cup per gallon.  Every two weeks I'm adding about a mixed quart per plant as a drench.  It goes further than I thought it would.  Getting about the same results on squash.  Plants are smaller than when using 10-10-10, but a lot of squash being produced.  

For the cheap and free stuff, I had a tree service give me 10 trailers of wood chips, but need to wait on it to break down.  The pile from cleaning the chicken house is composting and will be ready for the fall.


----------



## B. White (May 24, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Got get my wires and strings up for the climbing butter beans....20 rows 30" ...55' long.



I hope you got some jars and lids ready.  Looks like a lot of beans.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 24, 2022)

B. White said:


> Not cheap or free.  I bury the remains from cleaning fish, but don't have a steady enough supply.  I was experimenting with something to replace using miracle grow.  I got a jug of this stuff https://www.gsplantfoods.com/liquid-fish--kelp-blend.html#/ and put 1/4 cup per gallon.  Every two weeks I'm adding about a mixed quart per plant as a drench.  It goes further than I thought it would.  Getting about the same results on squash.  Plants are smaller than when using 10-10-10, but a lot of squash being produced.
> 
> For the cheap and free stuff, I had a tree service give me 10 trailers of wood chips, but need to wait on it to break down.  The pile from cleaning the chicken house is composting and will be ready for the fall.



Thanks for reporting back! Most of my organic stuff is coming from the chicken run. I use wood chips for deep litter out there and can go sift ready to go compost out of it anytime. I got a soil test on what comes out of it and you can see the results below. I did just buy a 2.5 gallon jug of agrothrive to try out when I don’t feel like sifting. I really need to find a concrete mixer I can modify to do my sifting for me.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 24, 2022)

B. White said:


> I hope you got some jars and lids ready.  Looks like a lot of beans.



My bad ....16 rows total (I miss counted)... Only two rows of climbing butter beans .... 4 rows bush butterbeans, 1 row squash, 1 row Okra and the rest White acres and Lady Finger peas  ...


----------



## bassboy1 (May 26, 2022)

B. White said:


> .  I bury the remains from cleaning fish, but don't have a steady enough supply.



Just bury whole carcasses native American style, or are you grinding them or anything?


----------



## snuffy (May 26, 2022)

Friend of mine buried his fish cleanings around his tomatoes one year. Grew big beautiful tomatoes, but you had to watch out for the bones! ☺


----------



## fishfryer (May 26, 2022)

snuffy said:


> Friend of mine buried his fish cleanings around his tomatoes one year. Grew big beautiful tomatoes, but you had to watch out for the bones! ☺


Manure tea prolly takes a lot of sugar to be tasty! Use to feed it to my maters though,they liked it.


----------



## B. White (May 26, 2022)

bassboy1 said:


> Just bury whole carcasses native American style, or are you grinding them or anything?



Yes, I bury them whole.  I would need a bunch every couple of weeks, which I don't have, so I've been using the stuff in the post above.


----------



## trad bow (May 26, 2022)

Make sure you bury those fish deep. Buzzards can smell them and make a mess of your garden. Ask me how I know.


----------



## hawkeye123 (May 26, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Make sure you bury those fish deep. Buzzards can smell them and make a mess of your garden. Ask me how I know.


I buried all my fish carcasses in garden for a long time..no problem with critters but my labs like to wait to they are really ripe & dig up..got an endless supply of fish right behind my garden too..kills me not to be able to bury them..makes some pretty maters


----------



## B. White (May 27, 2022)

Saw the first squash bug egg evidence today on 3-4 plants, so keep your eyes open. I'll put out my 2nd treatment of diatomaceous earth this evening.  Too many bees were in them this a.m.


----------



## ngamtns (May 29, 2022)

Got the garden tilled yesterday and the tomatoes tied up. Hadn’t got to pick anything yet.


----------



## B. White (May 30, 2022)

The first tomato to start to turn was a black krim.  It has some defects, so I went ahead and pulled it.  The rest look fine.


----------



## Baroque Brass (May 31, 2022)

First harvest! Lots more coming soon. I’ll have to fight my bride for the mater?


----------



## cjones (May 31, 2022)

We had our first mess of fried yellow squash on Sunday. Sorry, no pics - it didn't sit in the pan long enough to get a pic.

We're getting cucumbers pretty consistently and we're counting down until the mass of tomatoes turn on us overnight.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Corn is a little spotty but my grandson planted it so it is staying as it is.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jun 1, 2022)

snuffy said:


> Corn is a little spotty but my grandson planted it so it is staying as it is.View attachment 1154960View attachment 1154961View attachment 1154961View attachment 1154962View attachment 1154962




Looks good to me.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 1, 2022)

Y'alls look way better than mine. Im hopeful for a few tomatoes and green beans, but looks pathetic.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 1, 2022)

Everyone’s gardens are looking great! Y’all got me ready to get back to mine. Will get to lay eyes on it Friday morning for the first time in a week. We were picking cherry tomatoes slowly before we left so maybe they’ll be full bore when we return. Know there’s gonna be a bunch of work to do


----------



## snuffy (Jun 6, 2022)

First little picking.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 6, 2022)

Great harvest snuffy! I’ll get some updated pics tomorrow of ours. Been picking beans, cucumbers, squash and zucchini like crazy. Cherry tomatoes are coming on strong now too and have eaten plenty of them. Believe I have my first tomato starting to turn and have some jalapeños and bell peppers about ready to pick whenever. Watermelons are starting to put fruit on and our cantaloupes are getting close to being ready. Corn is tasseling so shouldn’t be long before we’re eating fresh sweet corn.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 7, 2022)

Worked the garden Saturday after work. Got a few squash and zucs coming in along with some peppers and a good many maters.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 7, 2022)

First pic is cantaloupes, watermelon, butternut squash, blue pumpkins, squash, and zucchini. Cucumbers on the next one, then beans and some zipper peas. Heirloom tomatoes and hybrids next, then peppers. Also pulled my first real (non cherry) tomato today. Got too nervous that something else would get it before me if I left it another night or two. 

Squash and zucchini are starting to get some mildew on the, but everything else is looking pretty good


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 7, 2022)

B. White said:


> The first tomato to start to turn was a black krim.  It has some defects, so I went ahead and pulled it.  The rest look fine.
> 
> View attachment 1154709


I’ve raised them, very good tasting Mater. That’s early too!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 7, 2022)

Sure enough green thumbs in here.

After thoroughly convincing myself that I’m as hard headed as my daddy said I was, my little garden patch is coming along.  Against all advice giving on this site about hay straw, I used it anyway. It was definitely hindering my plants. I have no idea what it was sprayed with, but my tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers were definitely struggling to live.  I removed almost all of it about a week ago and all of the plants are making a strong comeback.  It did not bother the squash and zucchini at all, judging by the size of the plants it may have helped them. Hard lessons learned, aren’t soon forgotten.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 7, 2022)

Got the email that my sweet potato slips shipped today so came and made two furrows and filled them with compost. Have enough slips for three rows, but I’m out of room. If anyone needs 30-40 slips around Houston county let me know. 



Anyone else have a web of strings tying up their tomatoes? Have a few one off plants and that seemed like the best way to do it.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 7, 2022)

Fine garden! What kind of tractor?


sportsman94 said:


> Got the email that my sweet potato slips shipped today so came and made two furrows and filled them with compost. Have enough slips for three rows, but I’m out of room. If anyone needs 30-40 slips around Houston county let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1156274
> 
> ...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 7, 2022)

We mountain folk are quite a bit behind y'all on growing season, but it's coming along nicely with a few little rains lately.  Did I mention we grow rocks too?


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 7, 2022)

snuffy said:


> Fine garden! What kind of tractor?



It’s a kubota L2501. It’s really too big to use in the garden, but comes in handy when needing to make a furrow.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 7, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Sure enough green thumbs in here.
> 
> After thoroughly convincing myself that I’m as hard headed as my daddy said I was, my little garden patch is coming along.  Against all advice giving on this site about hay straw, I used it anyway. It was definitely hindering my plants. I have no idea what it was sprayed with, but my tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers were definitely struggling to live.  I removed almost all of it about a week ago and all of the plants are making a strong comeback.  It did not bother the squash and zucchini at all, judging by the size of the plants it may have helped them. Hard lessons learned, aren’t soon forgotten.


Was it making the leaves curl and deform? Thats supposed to be "the sign" that you got herbicide in the hay/manure/compost etc...


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 7, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Was it making the leaves curl and deform? Thats supposed to be "the sign" that you got herbicide in the hay/manure/compost etc...


It was, with zero growth even with me pouring the fertilizer to it.  Thankful it’s recovering well.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 7, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> It was, with zero growth even with me pouring the fertilizer to it.  Thankful it’s recovering well.


Glad to hear it!?


----------



## B. White (Jun 8, 2022)

It is about to get busy around here.  Picked the first small picking of beans.  There will be a lot ready about Friday.  Some pumpkin already turning and winter squash is doing ok.  Watermelons and cantaloupes have jumped this week and peas are blooming.

I should get the first basket of tomatoes today or tomorrow.  I've got a few turning.  I'm not normally a cherry tomato fan, but these were big enough to be easy to slice and add to  cucumbers and onions.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 8, 2022)

B. White said:


> It is about to get busy around here.  Picked the first small picking of beans.  There will be a lot ready about Friday.  Some pumpkin already turning and winter squash is doing ok.  Watermelons and cantaloupes have jumped this week and peas are blooming.
> 
> I should get the first basket of tomatoes today or tomorrow.  I've got a few turning.  I'm not normally a cherry tomato fan, but these were big enough to be easy to slice and add to  cucumbers and onions.




Looks great! What variety of watermelon are you growing?


----------



## B. White (Jun 8, 2022)

Georgia Rattlesnake


----------



## ngamtns (Jun 8, 2022)

Have picked a few cabbage and picked my first squash and zucchini tonight. Cucumbers are close. The tomato wilt has been terrible this year. It’s claimed several plants.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 9, 2022)

Anyone struggling with army worms on your tomatoes? I’m spraying BT on mine this afternoon to fix the problem, but they’ve been eating the fire out of my plants. Black worms with yellow stripe. Had a few horned worms too, but more of the army worms


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 9, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> Have picked a few cabbage and picked my first squash and zucchini tonight. Cucumbers are close. The tomato wilt has been terrible this year. It’s claimed several plants.
> View attachment 1156474View attachment 1156475View attachment 1156476View attachment 1156477View attachment 1156478View attachment 1156481View attachment 1156480


Masterpiece,artwork!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> Have picked a few cabbage and picked my first squash and zucchini tonight. Cucumbers are close. The tomato wilt has been terrible this year. It’s claimed several plants.
> View attachment 1156474View attachment 1156475View attachment 1156476View attachment 1156477View attachment 1156478View attachment 1156481View attachment 1156480


Absolutely beautiful garden! I miss my garden!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s the prettiest and well laid out garden I’ve seen in a good long while. You should be proud of that garden.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 11, 2022)

Tomato wilt is bad here in middle Georgia also. Leaf hoppers are hitting my corn hard. Having to spray for them heavy.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 11, 2022)

B. White said:


> It is about to get busy around here.  Picked the first small picking of beans.  There will be a lot ready about Friday.  Some pumpkin already turning and winter squash is doing ok.  Watermelons and cantaloupes have jumped this week and peas are blooming.
> 
> I should get the first basket of tomatoes today or tomorrow.  I've got a few turning.  I'm not normally a cherry tomato fan, but these were big enough to be easy to slice and add to  cucumbers and onions.
> 
> ...


Real nice


----------



## B. White (Jun 11, 2022)

Way too hot to be doing it, but dug the last couple of baskets of taters and pulled another batch of onions to dry.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 11, 2022)

I’ve go t some onions and garlic ready to pull.


----------



## ngamtns (Jun 11, 2022)

A lot of good looking gardens in this post. ?? ????
I dug a row of potatoes yesterday afternoon and have started getting overwhelmed with squash. Shared some with neighbors and friends.


----------



## B. White (Jun 11, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> A lot of good looking gardens in this post. ?? ????
> I dug a row of potatoes yesterday afternoon and have started getting overwhelmed with squash. Shared some with neighbors and friends.



Tried a new method freezing squash this year.  Slices big enough to fry good go in 3/4 cup conrnmeal and 1/4 cup flour and get shook to coat in a bag.  I put them in a big pan (no fancy layering,  just dump a handful at a time that is kind of piled in  that has just enough oil in it to keep them from sticking.  Put in the oven at 350 and I stir/flip them at 15 mins.  Go another 15 mins then let them cool and freeze.  They are not cooked, just heated through.  It is easy and the first batch we froze and thawed and tried was about as good as fresh.  We just added a little oil to the skillet. 

I've done the above method with about half and blanching and freezing the rest for casseroles.  We have 35 packs so far, so aiming for a few more before bugs get them.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 11, 2022)

Great harvest ngamtns! We’re getting about 5 gallons of cucumbers/squash/zucchini/cherry tomatoes every other day or so. The squash and zucchini are getting hit pretty hard with mildew so their days are getting very numbered. Anybody planting mildew resistant varieties? I did with my cucumbers and they look great. Guess it’ll be time to pony up on better squash seed next time around


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 12, 2022)

Great looking harvests in here.  We've reached our limit of sqush for the freezer, and just in time.  Vine borers have shown up.  Cucumbers are starting to produce and we have a few softball sized cantoloupes on the vine.  Tomatoes are very slow, but steady coming on.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 12, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Great harvest ngamtns! We’re getting about 5 gallons of cucumbers/squash/zucchini/cherry tomatoes every other day or so. The squash and zucchini are getting hit pretty hard with mildew so their days are getting very numbered. Anybody planting mildew resistant varieties? I did with my cucumbers and they look great. Guess it’ll be time to pony up on better squash seed next time around


Ive had good luck with "tender gray" squash. Seems to hang on a produce better than some. Still has a time when the bugs get it and it goes.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 13, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Got the email that my sweet potato slips shipped today so came and made two furrows and filled them with compost. Have enough slips for three rows, but I’m out of room. If anyone needs 30-40 slips around Houston county let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1156274
> 
> ...


Interesting way of tying up the tomatoes with the rebar and strings, I use wire cages but I like your idea.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 13, 2022)

Picked my first green beans, I guess my 1 bumble bee did its job. About 1/2 a gallon.
Yall spend way more time in yalls garden than I do, Mine doesn't look or put out near what yalls are, but its been dry too and I'm tired of watering.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 13, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Interesting way of tying up the tomatoes with the rebar and strings, I use wire cages but I like your idea.




This is my first year doing it like that. One plant that I did it on is just at the end of a row of determinate tomatoes. I knew the cherry would grow way more than the others, so didn’t want to include it in the weave trellis. The other had two tomatoes on the end of a pepper row and the reasoning was the same. It seems that I be working pretty good though. I make a loop in the end of the string, wrap it around the limb I want to hold up, then run the string back through the loop before tying. I figured it would prevent the string from girdling then plant


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 13, 2022)

So are these cucumbers too far gone to spray and recover or should I just pull them up and try again? It started about a week ago and I was late diagnosing it.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 13, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1157419
> So are these cucumbers too far gone to spray and recover or should I just pull them up and try again? It started about a week ago and I was late diagnosing it.



I’m no expert and very rarely spray anything if I can help it, but if you spray and fertilize it may be able to outgrow it for a little while.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 13, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1157419
> So are these cucumbers too far gone to spray and recover or should I just pull them up and try again? It started about a week ago and I was late diagnosing it.


What did you figure it was? Just in case mine start looking like that. I'm having trouble with my squash right now with powdery mildew.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 13, 2022)

The stress of high temperatures and the lack of rain makes the plants stress which allows disease and pest to flourish. Water your plants on ground level instead with a sprinkler.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 13, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> What did you figure it was? Just in case mine start looking like that. I'm having trouble with my squash right now with powdery mildew.


I suspect it’s angular spot disease. Maybe someone can confirm but it showed up after we got about 2+” of rain overnight Wednesday or Thursday. First rain we’ve had in over a month and it poured for a solid hour. I made the Cardinal sin and had been watering lightly on the leaves after work a couple evenings prior to the deluge.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 13, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> I’m no expert and very rarely spray anything if I can help it, but if you spray and fertilize it may be able to outgrow it for a little while.


I did try that with a pinch of fertilizer over the weekend but I suspect it’s fungi and was going to spray it with copper


----------



## trad bow (Jun 13, 2022)

Just not a good idea to water high instead of low.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 14, 2022)

Corn is ready according to my garden helper. We’ll be putting it up sometime this week or weekend. She asked me if we could pick a cantaloupe the other day so I went to check it and it popped off the vine. Guess it was ready to come inside and get a break from the heat.


----------



## B. White (Jun 19, 2022)

Had the middle grand kid with me when I picked some stuff this morning.  I am not in sandy south GA, but it is so dry she told me several times not to step on her sand castle she was making on an okra row.

I'll be thankful for what I am getting in these conditions.  I have had some onions drying in the sun a couple of days that were planted in late March.  Moved them to the shade today and they will probably dry quickly with the low humidity.  This is my third batch I've been drying and have some small ones ready to go back in the ground in the fall.

I'm pulling some maters as soon as they turn color and letting them ripen inside.  They aren't pretty, but they are pretty good. This is my first time growing black krim and cherokee purple.  They seem to be ripe inside when they turn pink.  The rutgers look better, but aren't as tasty.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 19, 2022)

I gave up on mine. No rain and 100+ degrees, its still alive but I aint pulling the hose and watering an  hour everyday.
I got 1/2 gallon of green beans and 2 tiny "big boy" tomatoes.


----------



## B. White (Jun 19, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> I gave up on mine. No rain and 100+ degrees, its still alive but I aint pulling the hose and watering an  hour everyday.
> I got 1/2 gallon of green beans and 2 tiny "big boy" tomatoes.



My first year of drip tape has saved me, but I have to keep an eye on it.  I guess it is vibration that every couple of weeks has caused a connection to turn loose.  I turn it on and walk it, but the other day had a connection pop loose after the inspection.  I wouldn't trust it on a timer.  My well water level is dropping, so I'm alternating just enough to keep it alive.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 20, 2022)

Yeah it went from bad to worse for gardening this spring. Hopefully fall will be better.


----------



## cjones (Jun 21, 2022)

Our garden spot only gets about half of the normal direct sun every day. Normally that drives me crazy, but I'm OK with it the past couple of weeks. Been using the drip irrigation on the tomatoes and cucumbers sparingly. Wife put the sprinkler on the watermelons and cantaloupes for a while today. We've got at least 7-8 good looking cantaloupes that we don't want to lose at this point.

We're just getting into the thick of tomatoes. My wife is pretty much over cucumbers. We've gone through half a dozen pickle recipes trying to find new ways to use the cucumbers up. I think she's doing kimchi today. Supposed to be getting some lime from Amazon today to make some of the neon green pickles that my grandmother made when I was growing up - I even have her old crock to brine them in overnight.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 21, 2022)

Two weeks and some nitrogen later, it's looking like a garden.  We'll probably have beans waiting on us when we get back from vacation.  Been awful dry.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 21, 2022)

Our tomatoes and peppers are getting crushed by disease right now. Not sure on the tomatoes. Looks like anthracnose maybe? Half or more of the tomatoes have a majority of rot and it’s not starting from the blossom end. The peppers I believe have bacterial wilt. Losing one or two pretty much every day. They’ll look good then I’ll come back out the following day and they’ll be wilted down to nothing. Been pulling and removing. Corn, squash, and zucchini are done. Going to disk under the stalks and replace them with pumpkins and a cover crop. Sweet potatoes have taken root and our cantaloupe/cucumbers are looking pretty nice. The cantaloupes we’ve been eating have been delicious. Cucumbers are still hanging on, but production has slowed significantly. I’m not too upset about that. Yalls are looking good!


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 25, 2022)

It's weird not having my old man out there with me this year. Last year at this time, I was posting pics with him out there working a hoe. 


He bought this place 40 something yrs ago. I have to drive about 30 minutes to get there, but I went ahead and planted one for mom. The dirt at this spot is some of the best.


I was about 2 weeks behind this yr. I went and worked it from 630 am til about 1 pm today. I'm about dead tired but looking pretty good I guess.


Anyway, got some okra, maters, beans, corn, yeller squash, zucchini, cucumbers, and peppers going. 


Got some scuppernongs, blackberries, blue berries, and some new pecan trees/fig trees out of frame on left side.


There was a very long motor cycle gang going by when I was snapping pics. Headed toward Helen GA. It was about 3 or 4 minutes long at 55 mph! I think there was some kind benefit ride going on. Good folks right there!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jun 26, 2022)

Biggest mater I’ve ever grown! Will be Sunday dinner. 
On the downside, a storm came through Friday night and flattened my little corn patch. I think most plants are still rooted so I’ll give it a few more days before I pull the corn. Afternoon sun has been so hot it’s scorching my bean plants and production is definitely down.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 27, 2022)

Couple melons for lunch today


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 27, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Biggest mater I’ve ever grown! Will be Sunday dinner.
> On the downside, a storm came through Friday night and flattened my little corn patch. I think most plants are still rooted so I’ll give it a few more days before I pull the corn. Afternoon sun has been so hot it’s scorching my bean plants and production is definitely down. View attachment 1160028


Dadgum. Is that a mortgage lifter. Your corn may straighten up. Arleast you'rer getting rain. I can't get any at the house. Everything's brown. I'm about ready to strip naked and do the indian rain dance.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 27, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Couple melons for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 1160191


You keep posting those pretty pictures and I’ll come over next spring and see how you do it.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jun 28, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> Dadgum. Is that a mortgage lifter. Your corn may straighten up. Arleast you'rer getting rain. I can't get any at the house. Everything's brown. I'm about ready to strip naked and do the indian rain dance.


It’s a beefsteak tomato. We haven’t been getting rain until the gully washer came through Friday. We got an inch of rain in a short time. I’ve been having to water a couple times a week. Since the maters are in containers I water them daily.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jun 29, 2022)

Well my sweet corn didn’t do much. The ears are small and didn’t fill out very well. I did a soil analysis and added the recommended fertilizer before planting and also made two side dressings of nitrogen. I tried to keep it watered but the stalks were thin and it just didn’t do very well. I still think it may be inadequate sunshine. 

Is it time to plant sweet potatoes? I need to order from a feed store?


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 29, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Well my sweet corn didn’t do much. The ears are small and didn’t fill out very well. I did a soil analysis and added the recommended fertilizer before planting and also made two side dressings of nitrogen. I tried to keep it watered but the stalks were thin and it just didn’t do very well. I still think it may be inadequate sunshine.
> 
> Is it time to plant sweet potatoes? I need to order from a feed store?




Time to get sweet potatoes in the ground. Think most are around 100 days to maturity. Not sure if feed stores will have any right now. Might be towards the end of planting season for them. I’ve got 20-30 (probably) slips if you can’t find them elsewhere


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)

I spent most of the last couple of weeks watching rain on the radar near us, but it would fizzle out before we got any.  This is the first time in my life I have had beans that had started producing die from lack of water.  Both peas and beans quit blooming and went into survival mode and peas starting turning yellow.  I quit worrying about it and figured the good Lord has been sending rain a lot longer than I've been around, so it will come when it needs to.  We finally got a couple of little showers starting three nights ago.  The first two nights were light enough that the ground was dry under the trees, but at least we got some.  It made my maters try to outgrow their skins and the okra picking was triple what it was two days ago. Yesterday evening we got the last two months worth of water all at once.  I need to go see if my melons floated off.

We picked our first corn over the past two weeks.  I had planted some Stowell's Evergreen early to give it a try.  It is really hard to judge it with the lack of water it got.  I have a lot of ears that did not fill out well as someone mentioned above.  We cut some off that looked pretty dry compared to others we have grown, but again it is hard to judge and know if it is the variety or weather.  We put it in a skillet a little bacon grease and butter and it was good enough to give it another try next year.  We should have trucker's favorite ready to pick in the next week or two.  I've got some with ears I'll have to reach up to pull off.  It does better in the heat and dry weather.

Once the ground dries I'll plant another 60'X30' area with some green beans and fordhooks to make up what I lost and to have some legumes following potatoes and cool weather stuff that is gone now.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 30, 2022)

B. White said:


> I spent most of the last couple of weeks watching rain on the radar near us, but it would fizzle out before we got any.  This is the first time in my life I have had beans that had started producing die from lack of water.  Both peas and beans quit blooming and went into survival mode and peas starting turning yellow.  I quit worrying about it and figured the good Lord has been sending rain a lot longer than I've been around, so it will come when it needs to.  We finally got a couple of little showers starting three nights ago.  The first two nights were light enough that the ground was dry under the trees, but at least we got some.  It made my maters try to outgrow their skins and the okra picking was triple what it was two days ago. Yesterday evening we got the last two months worth of water all at once.  I need to go see if my melons floated off.
> 
> We picked our first corn over the past two weeks.  I had planted some Stowell's Evergreen early to give it a try.  It is really hard to judge it with the lack of water it got.  I have a lot of ears that did not fill out well as someone mentioned above.  We cut some off that looked pretty dry compared to others we have grown, but again it is hard to judge and know if it is the variety or weather.  We put it in a skillet a little bacon grease and butter and it was good enough to give it another try next year.  We should have trucker's favorite ready to pick in the next week or two.  I've got some with ears I'll have to reach up to pull off.  It does better in the heat and dry weather.
> 
> Once the ground dries I'll plant another 60'X30' area with some green beans and fordhooks to make up what I lost and to have some legumes following potatoes and cool weather stuff that is gone now.


You could be describing my house right now?? weeks of watching it rain a half mile up the road only to pass us by. It finally rained good the other night. I hope we are on the road back to better weather now! As for heirloom sweet corn i had pretty good luck with a variety called "aunt marys." I tried stowells evergreen a couple times and it never did that great.


----------



## cjones (Jun 30, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> You could be describing my house right now?? weeks of watching it rain a half mile up the road only to pass us by. It finally rained good the other night. I hope we are on the road back to better weather now! As for heirloom sweet corn i had pretty good luck with a variety called "aunt marys." I tried stowells evergreen a couple times and it never did that great.



Looking out the window, it looks like our rain gauge is just shy of 3" since Sunday. My wife has to send the boys into the row to pick the tomatoes because the rows have grown together so much. She just put up the first 8 pints of tomato sauce yesterday and the 'ripening' table is still already backfilled with what she took off yesterday. Green beans aren't doing much. I think it got hot and dry at exactly the wrong time. Had our first cantaloupe last weekend. Hope the other 9 or so didn't float away. Cucumbers have revived themselves with this recent rain. We thought (hoped?) they were done, but they caught a second wind. I'm just about pickled out at this point.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 30, 2022)

I planted a new wave today. Got 0.5 rain last night and 0.25 2 days ago. Soil was still dry enough to till without being muddy.
I planted some tomato plants I started a long time ago but were small so i left them in the trays till today. Green beans had died so tilled them in and planted new, some purple hull crowder peas, more zucchini- still haven't gotten any squash, just male blooms but the plants finally look decent. And more silver queen corn. and just a few cucumbers.

Hoping for more rain and consistent.
So far this year I picked 1/2 gallon of green beans, and 3 little tomatoes. All better than store bought but not what I was hoping for.  Corn is short but tasseled so we will see.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 1, 2022)

And got 0.5 inch of steady rain today. YEAH.


----------



## B. White (Jul 3, 2022)

We've only picked a few cantaloupes, but this rain made them jump.  I had a couple that grew too fast before I picked them and it split and ants went after it.  I don't know what an average one should weigh, but just pulled one that was 4.6 lbs.  I thought I would have a ripe watermelon by July 4th, but they are still going.  Keeping my eye on a few more big green ones on the same vine.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks great B White. Think your cantaloupes are bigger than ours. Ours have been delicious though and are about played out it seems. What variety is yours? I’m gonna pick a watermelon for the festivities tomorrow and hope it’s ripe. The first one we picked was good, but could have gone another day or two. Tendril dried down on the new one a couple days ago so thinking it’s close.


----------



## B. White (Jul 4, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Looks great B White. Think your cantaloupes are bigger than ours. Ours have been delicious though and are about played out it seems. What variety is yours? I’m gonna pick a watermelon for the festivities tomorrow and hope it’s ripe. The first one we picked was good, but could have gone another day or two. Tendril dried down on the new one a couple days ago so thinking it’s close.



I believe they are all Hale's best this time.


----------



## antharper (Jul 6, 2022)

This is our garden , it’s really putting out right now . My dad is the green thumb , I just help him when I can . Especially when it comes time to pick and eat ? . I’ll be in the corn putting it up tomorrow . Got about 8 rows ready . We planted it 3 different times around 2 weeks apart . Had a hard time getting some stuff to grow this year . Fertilized with chicken litter and used to much . But it’s finally cooled off some


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 6, 2022)

Y’all have been holding out on us Ant! How big is yalls garden spot? Looks great


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 6, 2022)

It’s a game I play with my wife. Find him…


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> It’s a game I play with my wife. Find him…
> 
> View attachment 1162065


Hornworm? They got some good camo


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 6, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Hornworm? They got some good camo


Yep. Top center


----------



## B. White (Jul 6, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Hornworm? They got some good camo



We been looking for one for a week.  Thing birds beat us. No sign.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2022)

See him now. They evil


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 6, 2022)

I had some DE on them until night before last when it rained. I kinda enjoy looking for them and hanging them on the blue bird house. They get gone pretty quick. They are pure evil


----------



## antharper (Jul 6, 2022)

Put up 20 quarts of cream corn today . Man is it muggy outside .


----------



## antharper (Jul 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Y’all have been holding out on us Ant! How big is yalls garden spot? Looks great


2 spots , just a guess about 20yds by 100yds each . Thanks ! My dad puts a lot of time in it . I usually just help with all the grunt labor . But I get plenty of good food off of it .


----------



## B. White (Jul 7, 2022)

I pulled all my pumpkins and some spaghetti squash the other day and couldn't resist picking the first watermelon of the year.  

It was one of the medium ones. It won't take me long to get rid of it.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 7, 2022)

B. White said:


> I pulled all my pumpkins and some spaghetti squash the other day and couldn't resist picking the first watermelon of the year.
> 
> It was one of the medium ones. It won't take me long to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 1162129


Real nice,what’s the black spots in it?


----------



## B. White (Jul 7, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Real nice,what’s the black spots in it?



The things that go in the dirt next year.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 7, 2022)

B. White said:


> The things that go in the dirt next year.


???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## B. White (Jul 7, 2022)

Our kitchen is a mess of paper towels with varieties of seeds drying.  I'll seal some up today and make room for more.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 9, 2022)

Made some salsa and some cowboy candy today. Think we’re about to call it quits on the tomatoes. Okra and peas are just now starting so hopefully we’ll have some more groceries to put up soon


----------



## cjones (Jul 10, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Made some salsa and some cowboy candy today. Think we’re about to call it quits on the tomatoes. Okra and peas are just now starting so hopefully we’ll have some more groceries to put up soon
> 
> View attachment 1162438



If your salsa recipe isn't 'protected', would you mind sharing? We keep looking for a good salsa recipe for canning. I understand if you've got enough proprietary research built into it to not want to share, though.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jul 10, 2022)

cjones said:


> If your salsa recipe isn't 'protected', would you mind sharing? We keep looking for a good salsa recipe for canning. I understand if you've got enough proprietary research built into it to not want to share, though.



I don’t have anything special. I mix in fresh garlic, onion, bell pepper, jalapeños, tomatoes, salt, pepper, and either citric acid or lemon juice at the appropriate amounts. I just keep tasting until the salt seems right and then can it up. I wish I had something better and would love to take any recommendations for improvements. We’re just simple folk around here!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 11, 2022)

I would like to report that after all these rains my gardens look like gardens again. I dont know how people in dry climates do it. ?


----------



## ngamtns (Jul 11, 2022)

cjones said:


> If your salsa recipe isn't 'protected', would you mind sharing? We keep looking for a good salsa recipe for canning. I understand if you've got enough proprietary research built into it to not want to share, though.


Ms Wages brand has a decent salsa mix for canning.


----------



## ngamtns (Jul 11, 2022)

The brandy wine tomatoes are starting to produce.


----------



## cjones (Jul 12, 2022)

Tomatoes are coming in strong here. The cup table runeth over.




This is where the canned stuff goes temporarily before it gets moved to long-term storage in the cupboard (or anywhere else we can find room!).


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 12, 2022)

ngamtns said:


> The brandy wine tomatoes are starting to produce.
> View attachment 1163028View attachment 1163029View attachment 1163030


Beauties for sure


----------



## B. White (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm still amazed by how iron and clay peas are doing as a cover crop to keep weeds down.  I've grown them many times, but never with an electric fence around them, so they would always be mowed down.  I would have expected some blooms and peas by now, but nothing.  They are about waist high and growing into some truckers favorite.  Killing a 4 footer a couple of months ago in this spot makes me nervous picking that last row of corn.

Froze about 60 ears this week and will pick some more and do the same in a day or two.

I spent 1:45 today pulling weeds out of sweet taters.  My old back ain't happy. The ground is cracking, so something is growing under there. 

The rain is all around us today, but none here.  If no more tonight, I think it will be dry enough to plow a couple of spots and replant some blue lake and fordhooks.  I thought they would recover from the drought with some rain, but the ones that lived still look rough.

I've got some pears falling early on one side and muscadines on the other, so we'll see how long electric wire keeps deers under control.  I had a doe drunk on pears watch me drive up and get out and go in the house today at 50 yds without running.  I've seen a couple on the other side of the house in the last hour.


----------



## B. White (Aug 1, 2022)

Ya'll have been quite last month.  Has it all played out, is it too hot to go check or did you plow it under and waiting for September?

I have a patch of overgrown chaos left from the spring.  I have winter squash, watermelon, cantaloupe, peas, okra and yellow squash growing all over each other.  I'm picking peas running up the okra and the kabocha squash has started climbing it.  Spaghetti squash is all in the okra on the other end.  We are keeping up with what okra is froze and I will let most of it go to seed once we hit that mark.  I like it, but I'm tired of picking it.

I've just now been getting some purple hull and zipper pea production after they recovered from the drought.  I had no tomatoes for a while, but they kicked back in with enough to freeze some today.

I'm still getting some crookneck.  I think the winter squash really helped keep the bugs drawn off of them.  I picked the first from them on May 2nd and I think this is my record for still picking, at least in recent years.  Cucumbers are about the same.  I get enough for us to eat, but they have looked terrible for weeks and I don't know how they keep producing.

Zucchini had a lot of fuzzy yellow critters on a couple of plants.  Not sure if squash beetle or bean beetle larvae, since I had squashed some of both.  They wore those plants out and I pulled them and dumped 100 yds away and haven't seen any sign on what remains. 

My 2nd planting of beans looks like it will be a failure.  We had some rain, so it had to be a seed problem.  Very little germination.  

I'm just starting to get a 2nd picking off of cantaloupe and watermelon vines.  I picked a watermelon over the weekend that was the first that was past its prime and not as sweet, but still pretty good with some eggs for breakfast.  The small ones have doubled in the past week. Picked a big cantaloupe this morning with a couple more close to ready.  

Sweet taters are still going.  Haven't planted any in a long time, so I'm not sure when they will be ready.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 1, 2022)

We’re pretty slim in the garden. Still have peppers producing, okra, and have peas that just aren’t putting on peas. Still have a couple watermelons hanging on as wel as some cantaloupe. Also have our two rows of sweet potatoes up and going strong. Started three rows of pumpkins and am trying to push them pretty hard so we can have some good Halloween decorations. Running the chickens through a cover crop in the herb garden now and will put them in the peas as soon as they are done with that. Planted some buckwheat for them to graze, but if we don’t get rain they are gonna be hungry when they go through that


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 1, 2022)

My raised beds are doing fantastic. We’ve gotten rain every few days and I haven’t had to water in over a month. Squash and zucchini are going much longer than normal. I was actually hoping they would play out to add an extra bed of zippers, but no way I can tear them up now. Okra has come into its prime and is needing daily pickings. Have put up a couple messes of both zippers and limas. Tomatoes were late coming on and just now really getting a measurable amount off them and the peppers about the same. Cucumbers are done for and I’ve seeded cabbage and brussels in their spots.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 2, 2022)

My little garden still produces... this  morning  pick..


----------



## Baroque Brass (Aug 7, 2022)

After a really good mater crop, I think the plants are running out of gas. They started turning brown at the bottom and it’s working it’s way up. Some plants are still blooming but they don’t look healthy. They appear to have leaf spot but I’m not sure. I read that leaf spot is caused by thrips, that’s possible since I’ve backed off on spraying the plants. Still getting a few maters but sadly season is about over.


----------



## Shadow11 (Aug 7, 2022)

This is the foothills of nega mountains. I got a very late start this yr. I always shoot for about may 1st, but it was around the 20th this time.

 Can't tell much from the pics, but I did a small garden left of the scuppernongs, and mixed in some stuff in here and there. 

There's way too much crammed into this spot, but I'm getting more than I need for fresh eating. 

The cucumbers and squash are about done. The maters and beans are in their prime right now. Corn has a sack that's almost ready. Peppers are starting to produce. Scuppernongs are a couple weeks from ripening. They are loaded.

Got a spot in the 2nd pic where I piled up some things that didn't get used. It has all grown through the containers, and looks dang near as good as the garden lol.

3rd pic is what I got in the last few days. Had plenty of beans to string and break up while watching the braves last night. Got em simmering with a piece of hog's behind right now.....


----------



## hawkeye123 (Aug 7, 2022)

Picking 12-15 maters a day here still in my lil garden..just starting to pick okra..peppers finally doing good after nearly getting wiped out by bugs..still a few cukes & squash..started canning maters yday


----------



## B. White (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm back in the pattern of rain within 5 miles every day but none here.  At least I get a break from needing to cut any grass.  Sweet taters look rough and wilted.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 7, 2022)

B. White said:


> I'm back in the pattern of rain within 5 miles every day but none here.  At least I get a break from needing to cut any grass.  Sweet taters look rough and wilted.


It started to do that to me again so i hung some clothes out to dry yesterday. Worked like a charm?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm in same bout..1.5 " @ fil farm in Butts 12 miles from here..trace here..bout to go wash my truck


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 7, 2022)

4 pints of cowboy candy put up today. That’s about the only way our jalapeños get eaten. That and okra is all that’s doing anything right now though


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 7, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> 4 pints of cowboy candy put up today. That’s about the only way our jalapeños get eaten. That and okra is all that’s doing anything right now though
> 
> View attachment 1168397


Those look great. I’ve been grinding up the whole peppers in a food processor adding vinegar , salt, and olive oil, and hot pack canning it. I smear of little of that on most anything. I like it that way as much as any way I’ve tried.


----------



## B. White (Aug 10, 2022)

Squash mix


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 28, 2022)

I planted some more squash and another couple cucumbers in mid July and it’s doing pretty good except for the pickle worms are here. I’ve been spraying with BT regular but, it’s not helping with them. What’s the best thing for killing them?


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 31, 2022)

It took until almost September but I'm finally getting some tomatoes. 
0 squash or zucchini, no corn, no cucumbers. 
I did get 2 plantings of green beans. 
HORRIBLE GARDEN!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 31, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> It took until almost September but I'm finally getting some tomatoes.
> 0 squash or zucchini, no corn, no cucumbers.
> I did get 2 plantings of green beans.
> HORRIBLE GARDEN!


Mine had a rough year too. Done ok with tomatoes and peppers but squash, eggplants and cucumbers all fought mildew fungus and squash didn't make it.


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2022)

Tomatoes, peppers and okra running out my ears !


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 1, 2022)

Anthony, I'm right there with you except my tomatoes are finally playing out. Okra and peppers are flowing like wine. Been making a ton of pickled okra and pepper sauce. Have also started some batches of peppers fermenting for hot sauce in a few months. 

I have also direct seeded cabbage, collards, and brussels about 2 weeks ago. They are looking great so far. Going to put more greens and lettuce in the next week when I pull my tomatoes.


----------

